# Best database system for Apple



## Morigeau (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello,
I would like to get some opinions om Apple databases as I have mainly been a P.C. user.  

1. What is the best database system for Apple? Why?

List all your suggestions and why. I don't need a super list of features, but things such as search, backup, security, sharing, community support, data export, and ease of use are important. They must be native to Mac OS X. 
Thank you!

Respectfully,
David


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 4, 2012)

What exactly are you looking for? When many users ask for a "database," they are really looking for a contact manager for managing names, addresses, _etc._ Is this what you want?

When others ask for a "database," they mean a small general purpose database system that can be used for a number of different personal applications. *Bento* from Apple subsidiary FileMaker, Inc. is about the best it gets for this sort of thing. *Bento* is also available for iOS devices.

If you like Windows, then you may be looking to replace the POS that is *Microsoft Access*. I understand that *OfficeOffice.org*/*LibreOffice*/*NeoOffice* can handle *Access *files. 

Or, are you looking for a relational database management system (DBMS)? There are many options. One of the first and oldest is *4D v12*, formerly *4th Dimension*, from a develop now known as 4D SAS. *4D v12* is cross-platform.

Apple subsidiary FileMaker, Inc. took *FileMaker* up-market with *FileMaker Pro*. *FileMaker* database applications can be created without programming. It can be used to develop double-clickable applications as can also be done with the other relational DBMSs listed here. *FileMaker Pro* is the most popular DBMS for the Mac. It is the second most popular DBMS for Windows.

Apple used to include *OpenBase* with the MacOS X Developer Tools.

On the opensource front, *MySQL* is available on the Mac. *MySQL* requires a separate front end.


----------

